# ?? External "silver screens" - with "zip&quot



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

We currently use internal suction-stick silver screens in our van. These are great - but a little fiddly to fit (esp it a small conversion).

At our last sight we saw a van with external screen covering front and doors - but the winscreen could be unzipped and rolled up at the bottom. This looked a great idea and saved removing it.

Thinking this would be a good solution for us - okay they get wet - but hey - you only take it off when you drive rather than every day.

Anyone seen these? Any comments? Where can you get them from?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: ?? External "silver screens" - with "zip&*



ryanjjones said:


> We currently use internal suction-stick silver screens in our van. These are great - but a little fiddly to fit (esp it a small conversion).
> 
> At our last sight we saw a van with external screen covering front and doors - but the winscreen could be unzipped and rolled up at the bottom. This looked a great idea and saved removing it.
> 
> ...


Hi Ryan,

Try http://www.taylormade-window-covers.co.uk/ or

www.silverscreens.co.uk

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ryan,

we've got the 'paragon' silverscreen on our transit, good bit of kit....

http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/paragon.html

Taylormade also do a similar product, can't find a link for them at the mo tho.

pete


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ryan.

We use internal and external screens during the winter as this cuts down on condensation and does keep in the warm. 

Ann& Steve ----- teensvan.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

I had one of these on my Autocruise/Peugeot/Fiat, made by Silver Screens. Excellent. In fact I still have it, and will part with it for a modest pittance (Not the latest Peu/Fiat, the one about 3 yrs old. Cost about £120 ish. Offers by pm or whatever. Des.


----------



## 100769 (Aug 29, 2006)

We have just bought a silver screen for our Starfire, withe a paragon fold down. There is also a priva-see mesh which allows see out and not see in facility.

The company link is shown in earlier posts - they are based in Cleckheaton and prefr to send their details of the various options before allowing you to order which I think is very good.

If you pay full price you also get a part x trade in option against another one if you change your MH in the future.

A very good product - but then I would say that cos I have just bought one !! Seriously though, good service and it does cut down condensation and keep warmth in duirng winter and heat out in the summer.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Screen covers*

Hi Ryan

I have the version you mention - they are from Taylormade and are great.

When the are wet, I leave them in the shower to dry. That is the only inconvenience really.

Rapide561


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

I bought a secondhand set off a member of this site and can honestly say they are one of the best purchases I have made.

Nil consendation, radically reduced heat loss and probably more important for my neighbours, excellent sound proofing when I have the CD player blasting away.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*Taylormade screen cover*

Hi Guys

I have just received an external cover I purchased from Taylormade for my Hymer/Ducato van. It cost me £83.50 It is very good quality and fits perfectly

Steve F (ZORO)


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I use a Taylormade for our Hymer A class. Great piece of kit for when it gets colder and they do work at keeping the inside of the windscreen dry. 
Johnny F


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Do you guys leave the cover on all the time when the van is not in use?


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't as I cannot see any benefit.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

No, I don't bother either.
Johnny F


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

We don't either, but we do close the cintrenal concertina blinds.

J & R


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We use a silver screen Solar View in the summer, had them on the last two vans. We even have them on the back door windows.

There very handy as you can leave the cab windows open a bit to help ventilate the van.

Details HERE

Don


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We too have external silver screens with the fold down bit in the middle to let in some light when staying on site. Having had the internal ones in the last MH and suffered the condensation problem we would never go back. But don't do what we did last Tuesday at the CC Edinburgh site - took them off before breakfast on the last morning and ended up with almost as much condensation from making coffee and tea  Never mind - it served to remind us of how we used to have to dry the windscreen for ages before we could drive away safely. The trials and tribulations of being a MHer :wink: :wink: 

Sue


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Cheers!

The one we saw was fully zipped rather than 1/2 - so not quite these - but these will do!


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Dont use them when wild camping*

I use the Silver Screens, and they are excellent. I do not use them when I am wild camping, sometimes the best way out of a situation is to drive away, the screens can stop you doing this.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Dont use them when wild camping*



jimjam said:


> I use the Silver Screens, and they are excellent. I do not use them when I am wild camping, sometimes the best way out of a situation is to drive away, the screens can stop you doing this.


What sort of situation?


----------

